# Larkin Soap Company  Buffalo - emarald green



## SoCal_bottle (Jul 25, 2017)

Trying to get a little more info on this bottle. Bought it at a small local antique store near Plymouth, Ma.
Mold seam stops after shoulder of bottle and top is applied.


----------



## saratogadriver (Jul 25, 2017)

Common but fun smelling salt or similar concoction bottle.  It would have had a glass stopper, and quite a fancy one if I'm remembering right.   Probably 1890s to TOC.  Larkin sold a LOT of stuff back in the day.

Jim G


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks Jim


----------



## botlguy (Jul 27, 2017)

FYI, a correction, the top is TOOLED or Hand Finished not APPLIED.
Jim S.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks. Yeah you can see lateral striations.


----------

